
Why use www? - danlindley
http://www.yes-www.org/why-use-www/?
======
herbst
* You can always change to a structure with www if scaling gets a issue, google or existing bookmarks do not care if you do so. You just have to redirect it properly.

* If you have a structure where subdomains are used it is usual to scope your cookies manually. No magic here, just existing standards used right.

* This is stupid

------
husk
i hate this wordpress theme with the black bars around the viewport

